
How I Built a $600 / mo Product In One Day | kpkaiser.com - hboon
http://www.kpkaiser.com/mindhack/how-i-built-a-600-mo-product-in-one-day/
======
sime
It appears wpplugins now take a 30% cut rather than the 10% mentioned in the
article, which makes more sense. Plugin authors can also charge for a monthly
support subscription. I'd be interested in knowing if that subscription
dissuades many people from buying the plugins in the first place.

------
phlux
Great read. I was surprised to see how much it was priced at. It would be
really interesting to see the price set to iPhone app store levels for one
month and compare adoption to income.

At the current ~40 sales per month, I would venture that the many many
thousands of WP users would adopt a $1.99 version of this more readily than
the current $15 price.

